# new to hedgehogs...lots of qestions



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have been wanting a hedgehog for a while now. but before I get one I want to know how to take the best care of them and see if it is a good for me to get one. here are my questions:

what is a good diet for them?
what is a good cage for them?
can they be alone or do they have to be in pairs?
what is their lifespan?
whats the price range for them?
what kind of wheel do they need?
what type of bedding do they need?
what type of house do they need to sleep in?
do they need toys to play with?if so what kind?


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

have you tried to do a search for your questions on this forum? most if not all of your questions have been asked many times before so there are a number of opinions on each that you can read over.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

There are stickies (locked threads in each category) that you need to read. If you read, you would have all of these answers, as they are very basic questions. However I know what it feels like to be new to owning, and I will answer your questions  After all, it's for the good of hedgehogs!

*What is a good diet for them?*
Hedgehogs need to be fed a mixture of high quality cat foods. You want to feed a mixture.

Protein: 28-34%
High protein is bad for hedgehogs, as it can cause kidney/liver problems. Do not go higher than 34% protein, no matter what pet stores tell you.

FACT: Pet stores know nothing about hedgehogs.

Fat: 9-15%
For babies you may need a fat percentage of 15-20%. However when they are adults, high fat is generally not good. The average fat percentage is about 12% for adults. Sometimes you will have a hedgehog that runs A LOT and doesn't keep on weight. If this is the case, you will want to have a high fat food in the mixture. But I would start with 12% fat or so and see what happens.

First Ingredient: Real Meat
You want the first ingredient to be real meat. This means Chicken, Turkey, Bison, Venison, Duck, Lamb, etc. NOT chicken meal, turkey meal, poultry by-products. Meat meals are fine, but for the first ingredient, it should be straight up meat. You do not want by-products or animal digest. The only exception to this is if you feed something such as "Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck". This first ingredient is peas, second is duck. You should only do this if you keep the foods in a mix. I use this food, in my mix of 9 foods.

Second Ingredient: Real Meat or Meat Meal
You want the second ingredient to be real meat (listed above) or meat meat. So Chicken Meal, Lamb Meal, Turkey Meal, etc.

Following Ingredients:
The following ingredients will be fruits, vegetables, rice, meats, barley, etc. You don't want by-products, animal digest, corn or artificial colorings.

Some popular foods I can think of off the top of my head:
Innova Low Fat Adult (Turkey)
Chicken Soup for the Cat Lovers Soul Adult Cat Light (Chicken)
Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck (Peas)
Solid Gold Katz-n-Flocken (Lamb)
Blue Buffalo Basics Duck & Potato (Duck)
Blue Buffalo Basics Turkey & Potato (Turkey)

In your mix, you want to have foods with different main flavors, such as Chicken, Turkey and Duck.

Hedgehogs are insectivores, which means they eat insects. Do not feed freeze-dried insects. You want to feed live or frozen insects. You generally cannot buy insects frozen, so you will want to buy them live, then put them in the freezer. But before you freeze them, you should gut load them with veggies such as carrots. Popular insects are mealworms and crickets. Mealworms are high in fat and should be fed in moderation, these are easily fed live. Crickets are low in fat, but are easier fed frozen.

You can also feed fruits and veggies. The basic rules are don't feed hard veggies, unless cooked. Such as carrots. And don't feed citrus fruits, such as oranges.

*What is a good cage?*
The cage needs to be AT LEAST 4 square feet. The means at least 24"x24" or 12"x48" or another combination that = 4 Square Feet or more. The bigger the better with hedgehogs. The average size cage seems to be about 24"x36" or 6 Sq. Feet. This is a good cage size. The problem with going larger than this size is it's hard to heat. Based on your questions I'm sure you don't know about heat and lighting, so I will mention that.

If there are vertical bars you will need to use coroplast or something similar to block the wires. Hedgehogs climb up, but cannot climb back down. They fall and this can cause serious injury or even death.

The most common cages:
C&C Cages (Cubes and Coroplast) 
Ferret Nation
Critter Nation

C&C Cages are the cheapest option and are homemade cages. Here is an example of a C&C cage.
[attachment=2:7l4fxswq]CC.jpg[/attachment:7l4fxswq]
They are made from cubes purchased at a store such as Walmart or Target. Each package contains on average 16 grids and costs anywhere from $15-35. You will probably need 2 packages. C&C cages MUST have a lid. Hedgehogs are escape artists and too many people lose them because they didn't put a lid. This is the most popular cage. For this cage you also MUST purchase coroplast from a home improvement store such as Home Depot. Coroplast is basically like plastic cardboard. Coroplast must be at least 8"tall.

Ferret Nations are more expensive, but are sturdier, easier to clean and IMO look better. They cost $200, on average for a single Ferret Nation. Here is a Ferret Nation.
[attachment=1:7l4fxswq]newcage1.jpg[/attachment:7l4fxswq]
If you use a Ferret Nation you MUST enclose the loft, like shown in the picture, or not use the loft. Here is another form of enclosing the loft. Ferret Nations are 23"x36" or 6 Sq. Feet. With the loft they have 9 Square Feet.
[attachment=0:7l4fxswq]lunapic-12530528414083-2.jpg[/attachment:7l4fxswq]

Critter Nations are the same as Ferret Nations, except they have horizontal bars and are a bit more expensive. I don't recommend a Critter Nation, just because of the horizontal bars. You would want to put coroplast up the side so the hedgehog cannot climb.

Then there is also store bought cages. Often you cannot get them large enough, but there are a few. Here is another one that is good. 
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753350
This cage ranges from $90-$120, depending on the store. You will need to take out the loft though, unless you figure out a way to COMPLETELY enclose it.

Hedgehogs have poor vision, which is why lofts must be enclosed. They are prone to falling off the edge, which can cause injuries which can lead to death, such as internal bleeding. Ramps must also be enclosed.

*Heating:*
Hedgehogs need there cage to be 73-78° F (23-25° C) constantly. This means you are going to need to use a heat setup. You will want to have a CHE setup probably. For this you will need:
-Ceramic Heat Emitter (this emits heat and no light)
-10" Clamp Lamp dome (for the heat emitter)
-Thermostat
-Thermometer(s) (You need to have these in the cage so you know what the temperature is at all times)
If the temperature is low, your hedgehog will go into hibernation, which is deadly. You NEED a heat setup.

*Lighting:*
Hedgehogs need a light setup. They need to have 12-14 hours of light, the same time every day, all year. Because of this you cannot use natural light. The days get shorter in the winter, which will cause hibernation. For the light setup you will need a light on a timer.

Please Note: Hedgehogs are nocturnal. This means they sleep ALL day and are awake at night. They will not want to come out and play during the day until after 9-11PM. You cannot change this.

*Can they be alone or do they need to be in pairs?*
Hedgehogs are solitary animals. This means they WANT to live alone, they don't want the company of someone else. Often hedgehogs put together will fight to the death. So never put 2 hedgehogs together. Also, males and females can breed in a matter of seconds, so never let a male and female play.

*What is their lifespan?*
The average is 3-7 years, though one hedgehog lived for something like 10 years. If you are going to get a hedgehog, make sure you can care for it it's entire life, 7 years. Never go with the low number, 3, because it could live much longer.

*What is their price range?*
Free-$300. You can get a hedgehog off something like Craiglist that needs a new home. But this isn't recommended for a new owner. The best option is to *Buy from a well known breeder.* There are too many backyard breeders. You want to buy from a good breeder because of WHS. WHS is a genetic disease found in hedgehogs. It stands for Wobbly Hedgehog Syndrome, similar to MS in people. There is no cure. A breeder price ranges from $225-$300. The average is about $250. Pet stores range from $150-$250. The problem with getting from a pet store is you don't know anything about the hedgehog and pet stores know nothing about them. The hedgehog will often have mites, which will need a vet appointment for and revolution. If you get a female it will often be pregnant. Pregnant hedgehogs aren't a good thing when they come from petstores. So a GOOD breeder is the best option.

*What kind of wheel?*
Hedgehogs must have a wheel. The wheel must be 12" and completely solid. The only safe store bought wheel is the "12" Giant Comfort Wheel". The problem with this wheel though is it's loud, very hard to clean and can fall over so it will need to be tied to the cage. Keep in mind, the wheel WILL have to be cleaned every single day. Hedgehogs poop and pee all night on their wheel while they run. The best wheels you can get are the Carolina Storm Wheel and Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel. These are made by LarryT on this forum. There is a link at the top of the website to his page. The cost $25-$30 + shipping. They are the only completely safe, completely quiet and easiest wheel to clean.

*What type of bedding?*
The best bedding is fabric liners. The most common is fleece, but flannel and cotton can also be used. Fleece is popular because it does not have to be sewn. So if you don't sew, go with fleece or buy liners online. You buy fleece from a fabric store. If you use flannel or cotton it MUST be sewn. Don't use store bought bedding. It frequently comes with mites. Hedgehogs are also sensitive and bedding can cause respiratory infections, which will need a vet, allergic reactions and injuries.

Fabric liners are cheaper than bedding as they are re-usable. You wash the liners in the washing machine with non-scented laundry detergent or distilled white vinegar. The detergent must be fragrance free, don't use fabric softener.

*"What type of house?"*
The most popular is a plastic igloo or hedgie bag (bought online or made).

*"What kind of toys?"*
A lot of hedgehogs won't even play with toys. But you can use a toilet paper tube, cut down the middle. They like to stick their head inside, but make sure it's slit down the middle so they don't get stuck. You can also use cat balls, but make sure they are completely solid, no holes/openings. They also like tunnels which can be ferret/small pet tunnels or a PVC pipe.

There is a lot of information to know about hedgehogs before you get one. They aren't simple pets, which is why I wrote an hours worth of stuff. There is even more to know, this is just the basics. Please know, that you WILL need to have an exotic vet and they aren't cheap. Also, hedgehogs won't crave your attention or play the way a dog, cat, ferret, guinea pig, etc will.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Threads you should look at:
General FAQ's: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54
Things to Consider Before Buying: viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3877
Nail Trimming: viewtopic.php?f=5&t=16188
Insect Nutritional Value: viewtopic.php?f=6&t=151
Heating the Cage: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579
Cage Setup Examples: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860
Power Outage Heating: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=325
Housing FAQ's: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=55
First Aid Kit: viewtopic.php?f=33&t=38


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

> First Ingredient: Real Meat
> You want the first ingredient to be real meat. This means Chicken, Turkey, Bison, Venison, Duck, Lamb, etc. NOT chicken meal, turkey meal, poultry by-products. *Meat meals are fine, but for the first ingredient, it should be straight up meat*. You do not want by-products or animal digest. The only exception to this is if you feed something such as "Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck". This first ingredient is peas, second is duck. You should only do this if you keep the foods in a mix. I use this food, in my mix of 9 foods.


Meat Meal is good as a first ingredient. Meat meal is just meat that has had the water removed from it. Its actually better to have meat meal as the first ingredient than just meat because its measured by weight and meat meal doesn't include any water weight in it like "real" meat does. All meat meals, chicken, turkey etc are great ingredients.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

thank you all for the information. I like the cage idea of a plastic tub it seems safe and easy to clean. since I have a sewing machine I would be able to make a bed for my hedge hog. I use fleece a lot cause I got sugar gliders. I would have to get the money to buy the tub, wheel, food, and the hedgehog. I am going to check rescues & online to see if they have any hedgehogs.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Sugargliderlove said:


> I would have to get the money to buy the tub, wheel, food, and the hedgehog. I am going to check rescues & online to see if they have any hedgehogs.


A lot of the times you can't get a tub big enough and you have to attach two or more together. There has to be a *minimum* of 4 square feet. You will also have to drill ventilation holes in the sides. You will also need a lid. So you will have to either drill holes in the lid or cut out part of the lid and put mesh or wire across the cut out.

You also need to have the money to buy: 
-heating setup
-lighting setup
-first aid kit
-$200 minimum emergency fund ($200 won't get you very far)
-bath supplies (soap, toothbrush)
-supplements (such as flax seed oil)
-nail clippers
-hard sided cat/dog carrier 
-hand warmers
And I'm probably forgetting other stuff.

Before you buy food, you should make a thread saying what you plan on buying. A lot of times people go out and buy something but it's not good for the hedgehog.

Rescue hedgehogs aren't recommended for new owners. Almost always they aren't socialized, and it can take months, years or never happen to socialize a hedgehog. They also often have health problems such as mites or pregnancy. Not saying you shouldn't get a rescue, but you need to be prepared for vet bills and a hedgehog that may never warm up to you. (Granted, that can happen with any hedgehog)


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

A the hedgehog welfare society has a list of rescues places, there are also some members on here that take in rescues. Most of their hedgehogs are handled. Actually, you can get hedgehogs pretty easy on craigslist, kijiji, and hoobly for around $100-$150. They can make just as good pets. 

With a breeder, you get a guarantee againt congential defects, and health issues. Personality is never a guarantee. A USDA breeder has hedgies available year round normally and can offer a variety of color. A smaller not licensed breeder, has fewer litters, and hedgehogs not available as often.

I got my girl flower from an individual that had a litter...she was 11-12weeks old. She is my friendliest hedgehog, my cuddle bug. I have one that I got from a recommended breeder,at 8wks old, that isn't a cuddlier. Each hedgehog is different, just like each glider is different. Some are cuddliers that bond well with their humans, and others aren't and never do.

Any hedgehog you get is going to need to go to the vet, wheather it is from a breeder, pet store, or a rescue.

My best advice when looking for a hedgehog is get one that you have the most connection with. You don't have to get the first one or even two you see/handle. Hedgehogs are pretty easy to get, if you are looking and are willing to travel for one.

Get everything set up and together for one, vet on board, and then go looking .


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have had reptiles and other exotics so I have a lot of lights and heat lamps around and we have a exotic vet as well. I was talking to my moms coworker who has a hedgehog and we have talked about me taking his hedgehog. what I know that it is about 2 years old. he has a friend who hedgehog who has babies, if I dont get my moms coworkers hedgehog I might get one from their friend.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I have read some more and found were I can get everything I need for a hedgehog. except were I would be able to get one in central florida. does anyone know were I would be able to?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not being from Florida or the USA, I don't know what is considered Central Florida. But Beach Bum Hedgehogs is in North Port, which is 2 1/2 to 3 hours from Orlando.

http://beachbumhedgehogs.com/babies.php


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I seen on craigslist that someone is wanting to rehome 2 females. they want 90 for both of them. they do not come with cages. I am going to see if they would go down on price.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Be careful with that. You are going to want to make sure they are both females. Just because the ad says it, doesn't mean it's true. If they have been living together you could have a pregnancy, if one is a male. 

Also, make sure you have the time for two hedgehogs.

Because of their situation, they probably won't be friendly. Any hedgehog can be grumpy or anti-social, but generally these types of hedgehogs take extra work. It is a lot easier to socialize one hedgehog, then get another one. You need to spend at least 30 minutes with each hedgehog per day, IMO this is not nearly enough. I spent 2-3 hours with mine. You cannot always have 2 hedgehogs out at the same time, some just hate it. So you might have to to two separate bonding times. If one (or both) is a male, which is possible, you will have to do 2 separate bonding times for sure. 

Can you afford double of everything? Cages, carriers, food, wheels, fabric, toys, vets, heating, lighting. You need to have an emergency vet fund as well. For the two of them you'll want at least $500. They can both get sick at the same time. It has happened. Because they probably don't live in great conditions, they both might need vet care. You will also want to take them both to the vet after you get them, this goes for any hedgehog though, not just "rescues". 

How old are they? You want to look out for age as well. As they get older, they need more care. Make sure when you are driving them home you put them in hard sided cat carriers. In case you are in a car accident, this will prevent them from going flying around the car.

I'm not saying you shouldn't get them, just make sure you know what you are getting yourself into


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

they are 2 & 1 1/2 years old. I have not heard from the person in a few days. so I don't know if they sold them or not. they say that they want them sold together. so I dont know if that means that their male and female or they are what they say that their both females. I would prefer to get a hedgehog that is a baby so that I can bold with it better and work with it to make it friendly.


----------



## connorshogs (Mar 24, 2011)

Crickets are a bad feeder bug harder to digest shell and are empty calories. Do mealworms roaches. Roaches are awsome feeders just creep people out. No super worms.


----------

